# Chin woo dvds?



## tigdra (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone know where to buy some chin woo dvds or books pertaining to the forms.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 5, 2008)

Don't know about any books or DVDs

All I have is this http://www.chinwoo.com/history.htm


----------



## xiongnu_luohan (Mar 6, 2008)

tigdra said:


> Anyone know where to buy some chin woo dvds or books pertaining to the forms.



I know where to find some books.

Ten Fundamental Chinwoo Routines: Baquadao, Wuhuqiang, HupuQunyanggun
Ten Fundamental Chinwoo Routines: Tantui & Gongliquan
Ten Fundamental Chinwoo Routines: Dazhanquan & Jiequan

I don't know anything about dvds though.


----------



## tigdra (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot, I really wanted to start comparing my forms to those of chinwoo I have been told that they are similar. Maybe I will be able to get a deeper understanding of some of the movements.


----------



## Mantismaster (Mar 12, 2008)

Tidgra
I'm at a lost here, I don't understand what better grasp or understanding a dvd is going to do for you.  If you learned the sets from your Sifu you should have an understanding already.  

Dvd's are a great source of reference and that should be the only reason for them, but if you are looking for dvd' with the chin woo forms just to learn them from the dvd would basically be a big mistake.  There are certain suttleties in the forms that you would not be able to pick up and can only be taught by a Sifu, because sometimes you need to feel a certain technique in order to appreciate it's application.  

It's not that you can't learn from a dvd but, my suggestion would be if you did learned them from a dvd or a book have them checked out by a Sifu who is a member of a Chin Woo and he can then correct or teach you anything you didn't pick up on a dvd. Good luck on your journey.

Peace
Mantismaster


----------



## ggg214 (Mar 16, 2008)

agree with Mantismaster!
some one has said No sifu, No taiji. i think other CMAs are the same.


----------



## bowser666 (May 27, 2008)

I think if you are going to look for DVD accoutrements to your training you should run them by your Sifu first because they may go against what the Sifu teaches or have differing technique. No DVD can ever replace a good teacher. DVD's cant correct bad form or give better tips than a live and , good, instructor


----------



## Rabu (May 31, 2008)

http://jingmo.org/

May be a good resource.  Try contacting the group there and asking about video releases forthcoming.  I am aware that they will be putting out videos at some point in the near future.

As others have said, work with your teacher to make sure you are helping yourself the best way possible.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## ngokfei (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't think he should have to pass this by his sifu.  Seems like all he wants to do is compare positionings of a form he has already learned.

For someone who has trained a particular form for a period of time can glean alternative applications through an individuals performance of the same set that they know.


----------



## Ninebird8 (Nov 17, 2008)

There is the national head of Chin Woo in the US in Dallas, Master Jimmy Wong, and if you go to www.chinwoo.com you can obtain demo videos and probably get links from chin woo schools all over to show  you the basic 10 forms of Chin woo. However, I do agree that this should be a supplement and not a substitute from learning directly by a legit Sifu or Sigung. DVDS and tapes cannot show you connectivity, true expression, or nuances in the form/stances that are needed to execute properly in a fighting situation.


----------

